# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  W2016 Server / IIS / FTP / Notification mails de connexion

## Nouss

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre en place un serveur ftp sous IIS 10 sur windows 2016 server.

Je souhaiterai savoir si il est possible d'envoyer un mail  une adresse gnrique lorsqu'une personne identifi ce connecte au ftp.

D'avance merci pour vos rponses

Rodolphe

----------

